# Extreme Pong redux



## Solus Christus (Apr 1, 2009)

Bill's (Theognome) earlier post reminded me of this nunchaku master in Sapporo, Japan.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLCDpenEtMQ&feature=related]YouTube - Awesome Nunchaku Guy Plays Baseball, Golf, Badminton With 'Chucks[/ame]


----------



## Theognome (Apr 2, 2009)

Bruce would take him out.

Theognome


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 2, 2009)

Even with the subtitles I couldn't understand a word of what he was saying.


----------

